# DRChronic VS. Seed Boutique



## masterblaster26 (Oct 15, 2007)

So i am a first timer and had a few questions. first off im in the states and wanna no which is better to go through (from those of u with expierence) Drchronic or seed boutique? also i planned on sending cash and i know on seed boutique u can place the order online, if i did that would i place the order online then fill out the printable order form and send that with the money or do i not need the form. thank and look forward to the advice.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 15, 2007)

i jus went with Drchronic got it fast 5 days. i dont know bout sending money


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Oct 15, 2007)

Dont Send Cash..

Send Money Order

Or Make Life Easier

Use A Credit Card

Goodluck


----------



## masterblaster26 (Oct 15, 2007)

yea but i dont wanna use a credit card and dont wanna have a paper trail on a credit card. also i heard somethings about drchronic about it being under watch. is this true?


----------



## ljjr (Oct 15, 2007)

go to a check cashing place buy a pre-paid  gift card with the visa or mastercard logo on it buy your beans online then just toss the card away.   simple as that.  and dr. chronic is very reliable and FAST.


----------



## 1ManMafia (Oct 15, 2007)

Don't send cash... Use a Visa pre paid gift card... you can get them at Walgrens it costs like an extra 5 bucks, but it's worth the security.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 15, 2007)

masterblaster26 said:
			
		

> yea but i dont wanna use a credit card and dont wanna have a paper trail on a credit card. also i heard somethings about drchronic about it being under watch. is this true?


 

I dont think it's true, where did you here this from??? I JUST ordered from him and i recieved my seeds in no time. and yea like they said, prepaid would be the best way to go. no paper trail


----------



## masterblaster26 (Oct 16, 2007)

Yea i thought the same thing to but the other day i went and bought one at walgreens and when i went to activate it they make you give all your info and socail security and ****. so it is just about the same as a regular credit card


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 16, 2007)

Back in March I ordered from Seed Boutique.  I even sent cash, and had no problems at all.

But it took a long time to get to me.  I think in total it was about 3 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Oct 16, 2007)

Ordered 2 strains from the Doc - Bubblicious, and White Widow. Even got 10 free Lowryder 2 *Mysteries* (Low Ryder #2 x ???) . Appearently the mystery is what it was crossed with- oh well. Can't complain and I get to see Lowryder first hand!

Shipping took about 2 weeks tho. I'll order from the doc again as needed in the future for sure.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 16, 2007)

hows that bubblicious goin for u Mr??i wonder y i didnt get any freebies with my order??? Oh well. Shipping from the doc took 4-5 days to get to me. vary pleased with the shipping speed.


----------



## berserker (Oct 16, 2007)

The only tip I will give you is dont have the seeds sent to the same place you are growing in.Keep it SAFE and GREEN:hubba:


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Oct 17, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> hows that bubblicious goin for u Mr??i wonder y i didnt get any freebies with my order??? Oh well. Shipping from the doc took 4-5 days to get to me. vary pleased with the shipping speed.



Dunno yet- I set 2 of each strain into germination.(6 total) Now that my bag seed has vegged for about 50 days. I'm tossing it into flower and moving on to better plants =)

All my seeds look a nice brown and fairly plump and viable.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 17, 2007)

Bubblicious didnt respond well to lst. Not good branching at all. after a few days of growth the leaves will have the most pleasant smell to them really sweet.its only been 2 weeks and so far i like it. I had 1 retarded leaf but other then that a-o-k


----------

